# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دروس اختصاصی بالای 50 درصد

## ton dar

بچه ها لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.
میخوام بتونم دروس اختصاصی رو بالای 50 بزنم.
اگه میشه راه کارها یا کتابهایی معرفی کنید که فقط مخصوص اموزش باشه و اموزشش هم در سطح کنکور باشه و بشه به راحتی بالای 50 درصد جواب داد.چون من کتاب تست به اندازه کافی دارم .
اگه هم لازمه که کلاس برم بهم بگید.

----------


## ton dar

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## No Name

> بچه ها لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.
> میخوام بتونم دروس اختصاصی رو بالای 50 بزنم.
> اگه میشه راه کارها یا کتابهایی معرفی کنید که فقط مخصوص اموزش باشه و اموزشش هم در سطح کنکور باشه و بشه به راحتی بالای 50 درصد جواب داد.چون من کتاب تست به اندازه کافی دارم .
> اگه هم لازمه که کلاس برم بهم بگید.


سلام دوست عزیز
بنده یه سری از تجربه هام رو تو این تاپیک گداشتم
امیدوارم جوابتو بگیری

چگونه تونستم رتبه 27000 سال اول رو به2700 سال دوم تغییر بدم؟؟


کلاس هم توصیه میشه البته تهرانی یا نه؟ تا بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## ton dar

من شیرازم.

----------


## No Name

تو تهران یه سری کلاس از یه سری اساتید هست.
به شخصه قبولشون دارم(بعضی هاشون هم میرفتم)
اگه میتونی کلاساشون رو برو اگه نه جزوه هاشون رو جور کن.
مثلا:
رضوی-میرحسینی-مشفق- (الآن حضور ذهن ندارم)
مولف فار گسسته
مولف عربی دریافت و....

----------


## ton dar

خب من شیرازم نمیتونم بیام تهران که.اگه میتونید کتاب هاشون رو بگید.

----------


## ton dar

یعنی کسی راهنمایی درست و حسابی نمیکنه؟ :Y (684):  :Y (684):  :Y (684):  :Y (684):  :Y (684):  :Y (684):

----------


## No Name

> یعنی کسی راهنمایی درست و حسابی نمیکنه؟


پس من الآن هویجم!!
(:
بعضی هاشون تو شهرستان کلاس میذارن ولی بستگی داره
چیزی که تو بین این معلمها مهم جزوه هاشون هست....
البته نه همشون

----------


## ton dar

خب من برم از ... این جزوه ها رو تهیه کنم؟
هم یه کتاب برا اموزش ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی معرفی کنیدچیز دیگه نخواستیم.

----------


## No Name

> خب من برم از ... این جزوه ها رو تهیه کنم؟
> هم یه کتاب برا اموزش ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی معرفی کنیدچیز دیگه نخواستیم.


جزوه رو یا باید بخری یا از آشنا تهییه کنی
برا کتاب هم تو امضام عرض کردم

----------


## S A R A H

> خب من برم از ... این جزوه ها رو تهیه کنم؟
> هم یه کتاب برا اموزش ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی معرفی کنیدچیز دیگه نخواستیم.



سلام،کتابایی که من دارم میخونم: :Y (673): 

واسه شیمی من مبتکران را میخونم که عالیه(هم تست هم آموزش)

فیزیک رو من از رو مبتکران دارم میخونم خوبه ولی عالی نیست،چون هم یکم غلط داره و هم کمی گنگ گفته اما اگه چندبار بخونی میاد دستت.

ریاضی هم ،خودم هنوز منبع خوبی ندارم ولی مبتکران که دارم بد نیست(مثل فیزیک)

----------


## jahan6527

شیمی تست  مبتکران..ریاضیات گاج یا رمزینه..فیزیک پایه انرژی اتمی وپیش خیلی سبز احمدمصلایی..

----------


## ton dar

خب یعنی من این کتابارو بخونم بالای 50 میزنم؟

----------


## No Name

> خب یعنی من این کتابارو بخونم بالای 50 میزنم؟


هیچ تضمینی نیست
بستگی به روش درس خوندن- ساعت مطالعه و ... داره
این که چی رو کی میخونی

----------


## ton dar

میدونی من حافظه و استعدادم خوبه ولی حوصله ندارم.مثلا یه درسو که یه نفر تو حالت عادی 2 ساعت باید بخونه من تو 20 دقیقه تموم میکنم و کیفیتم هم خوبه.
فقط پشت کار ندارم.

----------


## No Name

> میدونی من حافظه و استعدادم خوبه ولی حوصله ندارم.مثلا یه درسو که یه نفر تو حالت عادی 2 ساعت باید بخونه من تو 20 دقیقه تموم میکنم و کیفیتم هم خوبه.
> فقط پشت کار ندارم.


داداش من خودم مثل تو بودم (پشت کنکوری) و البته تنبل 
اشاره به اون تاپیک: کلاس خیلی میتونه کمک کنه ولی نه هر کلاسی (علوی!!)
خیلی ها هستن که به مشاور درسترسی ندارن و از روی شانس (!) یا هر چیز دیگه میرن این کلاسا
بعضی اونقدر له هستن که از کلاس تعریف میکنن بعضی هم .............

----------


## ton dar

حالا یعنی چیکار کنم؟منو دودل کردید

----------


## No Name

> حالا یعنی چیکار کنم؟منو دودل کردید


ادامه بحث تو همون تاپیک

----------


## AaMinnn

س من رشتم انسانی سال 92 کنکور شرکت کردم رتبه 8200شدم بعد انتخاب رشته کردم اما مردود شدم حالا میخوام سال 93 شرکت کنم میشه

----------


## v73

بچه ها سلام
من خوب یه چیز رو یاد گرفتم و این که در دروس اختصاصی علاوه براینکه باید مطالب کتاب رو خوب بدونی،گام بعدی تست زنیه،که این تست ها توی سال چهارم تقریبا بیشترش باید تست های کنکور سوالات قبل باشه، سعی نکنید یه کتاب بگیرید با سطح بالای سوالات تالیفی که اصلا کار درستی نیست،به نظر من تسلط کامل به سوالات کنکور خیلی ارزشش بیشتره
سعی کنید که تست های رو به صورت زمان بندی بزنید

----------


## آرمیتا

وقت خودتو با این کلاسای چرت تلف نکن خیلی از همشهری های من که مسلما تهرانی نیستن و این کلاسام نیومدن رتبه زیر 1000 شدن فقط بستگی به خودت داره ک بشینی بخونی

----------

